# Tables?



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I just noticed in one thread a user created tables. I was wondering if there is any documentation on making/creating tables in posts. Your insight in this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just found this in the FAQ *here*.

I didn't know you could do tables until you asked... but I liked the look so much, I re-did my OTA channel listing in the Dish section if you want to take a look *here*.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I just found this in the FAQ *here*.
> 
> I didn't know you could do tables until you asked... but I liked the look so much, I re-did my OTA channel listing in the Dish section if you want to take a look *here*.


Thanks Stewart, that was the information I needed.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I found some more information, which I will share once I'm able, I'm a bit overwealmed here at work today.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I just found this in the FAQ *here*.


FAQ?!? Cheater! :lol:

I made a table a couple of months back for the On Demand channels. Link

That FAQ would have come in handy! :lol: I googled for an hour or so then just good ole trial and error got the job done.  Although, one thing I see that's missing from that FAQ is how to set column width.

Smiddy, if you would like, I can send you the code for that table and you'll see that it's actually pretty straightforward.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

There are quite a few options too, I'll post them once I get a chance to, I can only pop in and out at the moment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I figured there had to be more info... I was really looking for details, but since I didn't even know you could do tables at all with the HTML disabled for posts, I took what I found.

I actually was going to try and find time to search about the vBulletin forum software and see if there was more documentation about the table feature but I got distracted.

More info would be appreciated, but I already like the cleaner look of the table over what I had been trying to create with the "code" tagging.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's a good link: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showpost.php?p=900270&postcount=2

If you look at my (unfinished) setup in my signature, the table there using a few of the options.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Test Tables:



Number|Type|Name
898801|Apple|John
5655443|Orange|Larry
8979|Pineapple|Finnagan
3|Grape|Henry
1234567890|Pork|Samantha
{colsp=3}I span three columns, yeah.
1|Fish|Monica


Number|Type|Name
898801|Apple|John
5655443|Orange|Larry
8979|Pineapple|Finnagan
3|Grape|Henry
1234567890|Pork|Samantha
{colsp=3}I span three columns, yeah.
1|Fish|Monica


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice work, Smiddy. :up:

Here's a Quizzle for readers: Of the six items listed in the 'Name' column, which one doesn't belong?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

There is apparently a table generator for the editor but I can't get into vBulletin to see how it needs to be installed. One of you guys with access can check that out too.


----------

